# Pc software eq?



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

I tried searching but with limited time between blacks outs due to the very strong 55+mph winds  I am posting with hopes someone knows of a nice cheap/free software equalizer for my computer. I just need to have a good 6-12 band so i can attenuate a few frequencies of the sub if possible this logitech sub actually sounds dam nice but a nasty peak around 80-120hz. I also want to try and get some more midrange out of the athena speakers im using as the desktop speakers. I got some success with the realtek eq that is in the drivers for the on board sound.

I cant afford a new sound card just yet no job still  I just need something free hehe. So anyone know of some equalizers i can snag and test?


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

Robdoggz said:


> I tried searching but with limited time between blacks outs due to the very strong 55+mph winds  I am posting with hopes someone knows of a nice cheap/free software equalizer for my computer. I just need to have a good 6-12 band so i can attenuate a few frequencies of the sub if possible this logitech sub actually sounds dam nice but a nasty peak around 80-120hz. I also want to try and get some more midrange out of the athena speakers im using as the desktop speakers. I got some success with the realtek eq that is in the drivers for the on board sound.
> 
> I cant afford a new sound card just yet no job still  I just need something free hehe. So anyone know of some equalizers i can snag and test?


Windows Media Player and iTunes have built-in EQ. 

What is your speaker/amplifier setup? If you're using the amplifier built into the Logitech subwoofer, you're likely getting quite a bit of undesired equalization applied to the satellites - left alone, the cheap fullrange drivers in tiny boxes would sound awful.


----------

